# Revell 2014 Corvette Coupe



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Couldn't wait for the Revell glue version of the 2014 Corvette Coupe so found this snap kit at our LHS (Cool Trains, Landisville PA), price was great so decided to build it. My AMS kicked in and I just couldn't put it together over a weekend. Took about two weeks to completely paint. Enjoy!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

it looks real good, and i'll build snap kits too, if the subject is right.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Very Nice !
I had an 89 Firebird Formula the same color !


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments! Just received the glue version over the weekend and will try to post progress photos as I build it.

First problem I see is it is a pre-painted body which in this case is the red plastic with a clear coat applied to the bare plastic. Second problem is the badges/emblems that are normally supplied as decals are already stamped on the body and the windshield is pre-installed and fixed in place by having the mounting studs melted at the factory. I'll have to carefully mask them so I can paint it.


----------



## vetteb_96 (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice!

Did you use an airbrush or can? What brand of paint?


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

vetteb_96 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Did you use an airbrush or can? What brand of paint?


@Vetteb 96

Actually used both can and airbrush, plus brush. 

The exterior was done with a prime coat of Tamiya Fine Surface Primer white, then Testers One Coat Lacquer in Star Spangle Blue, and Blazing Black. Then finished with the Testers One Coat Lacquer Wet Look Clear. 

Interior was airbrushed in Testers Model Masters enamel bottle paints thinned to appropriate thickness, and details picked out with a brush and Model master Paints.

I used Bare Metal Foil behind the taillights, all running lights, and the corvette badges, then used Testers Acrylic Enamels in clear red and clear orange for running lights.


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Nice job, paints perfect!


----------

